# someter a votación



## malulita31

My student is talking about the following in english: after some laws are being exposed they shall be put to vote, to choose the most relevant ones.
In spanish she wants to say: después de que algunos leyes son expuestas deberan ser sometidas a votación para elegir las más relevantes. 

If you can also tell me if the general idea of the sentence is correct, or if there is something else that I have to change?


----------



## aurilla

"...brought to a vote."


----------



## malulita31

Thanks for both answers.


----------



## Paul Clancy

malulita31 said:


> My student is talking about the following in english: after some laws are being exposed they shall be put to vote, to choose the most relevant ones.
> In spanish she wants to say: después de que algunos leyes son expuestas deberan ser sometidas a votación para elegir las más relevantes.
> 
> If you can also tell me if the general idea of the sentence is correct, or if there is something else that I have to change?



once some legislation has been drawn up it will be put to a vote to determine which are the most relevant pieces of legislation

to vote on 
to put to a vote


----------



## malulita31

so the rest of the sentence is not correct under your point of view or it is another way to express the same idea?


----------



## Paul Clancy

malulita31 said:


> so the rest of the sentence is not correct under your point of view or it is another way to express the same idea?



well you would understand what was meant but it sounds like it was written by someone who is not a fluent English speaker.

after some laws are being exposed - sounds really odd - 
instead of "they shall be put to vote" - it should be "they shall be put to a vote" or "they will be voted on"
to choose the most relevant ones - again reads like a translation but is ok but "relevant" - it would be better to say "appropriate"


----------



## Out of ideas

Both answers are Good but they're different styles of english cause the first one 





> after some laws are being exposed they shall be *brought to a vote*, to choose the most relevant ones


 is basic English, but the second one is more technical 





> Once some legislation has been drawn up it will be put to a vote to determine which are the most relevant pieces of legislation


 like a Lawyer kind of talk, but at the end it means the same. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## malulita31

it is a first level english student whose mother tongue is spanish. So taking into consideration her situation is it correct to say:after some laws are being exposed they shall be put to a vote, to choose the most relevant (or it is better to say:appropriate) ones?


----------



## k-in-sc

"Exposed" is not at all correct.
"English" and "Spanish" are always capitalized.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Expuestas, en este caso, es _proposed_.


----------



## malulita31

okey, thanks


----------



## Out of ideas

Come on guys, you're killing a little girl who is trying to learn some english and you are criticizing her like a pro !!!


----------



## malulita31

Hello out of ideas. I am an english teacher trying to grade my students work but I know that sometimes we translate literally from Spanish. For that reason I would like to know if her idea is gramatically correct for a first level student of English?


----------



## Paul Clancy

k-in-sc said:


> "Exposed" is not at all correct.
> "English" and "Spanish" are always capitalized.



I have to agree - "Exposed" is not correct and even if the young person is learning the language - it would not be fair on her to tell her that it is correct - when it is not.  personally I don't think anyone here is trying to be mean - I don't express myself like a mother tongue Spanish speaker - much as I would love to and I think all of us - really would like to help others to express themselves as well as possible in a language that is not their mother tongue.  personally speaking - I learn so much here from all contributors - even if they tell me what i have written is correct - it is always much appreciated to hear how it could be improved upon to sound or read like it was written by someone mother tongue Spanish.


----------



## malulita31

so please tell me if it is correct to say: laws that after being proposed shall be put to a vote, to choose the most relevant ones.
That´s all I need to know. I agree with you that it doesn´t matter the level of the student you have to correct what they write.


----------



## Out of ideas

malulita31 said:


> Hello out of ideas. I am an english teacher trying to grade my students work but I know that sometimes we translate literally from Spanish. For that reason I would like to know if her idea is gramatically correct for a first level student of English?


Of course im a Private English teacher as well in Peru, and for a begginer is a hugh advance to say those kind of words and you're so right, spanish speakers make a lot of mistakes because some of us don't think in english and we believe that just translating the same words from the dictionary is gonna be the same, but it takes time. But thats what teachers are for am I right?! But let me tell you, that if your student is a begginer you should congratulate and support him/her cause is going in the right way!!!!


----------



## malulita31

Thanks and I think you have been struggling with the same problems yourself. so can you tell me the correct way to say it: 
"laws that after being proposed shall be put to a vote, to choose the most relevant ones".


----------



## Out of ideas

> Laws that after being proposed shall be *brought to a vote*, to choose the most relevant ones


Thats the right one !!!


----------



## Paul Clancy

malulita31 said:


> so please tell me if it is correct to say: laws that after being proposed shall be put to a vote, to choose the most relevant ones.
> That´s all I need to know. I agree with you that it doesn´t matter the level of the student you have to correct what they write.



I agree with Out of Ideas - its not perfect or what a mother tongue English speaker would say BUT it is a very good attempt.  I would remove "that"  "laws after being proposed shall be put to a vote, to choose the most relevant ones"


----------



## Paul Clancy

Out of ideas said:


> Thats the right one !!!



In Ireland - we would not say "brought to a vote" but "put to a vote" or "vote on something"


----------



## Out of ideas

Paul Clancy said:


> In Ireland - we would not say "brought to a vote" but "put to a vote" or "vote on something"


Of course man!!! but we're are tryng to teach english rookies, thats the difference, and we're not in Ireland, She's in Colombia and I'm in Peru. Sorry


----------



## malulita31

Thanks Out of ideas.


----------



## Out of ideas

Im here to Help DO NOT WORRY!!!


----------



## Paul Clancy

Out of ideas said:


> Of course man!!! but we're are tryng to teach english rookies, thats the difference, and we're not in Ireland, She's in Colombia and I'm in Peru. Sorry



Out of Ideas - easy does it.  You, as an English teacher have suggested "brought to a vote" as being the correct expression.  It is not or at least it is not in Ireland.  Perhaps in US or in Britain or elsewhere - that is all I am saying.  This is a language forum and in some countries it will be acceptable and regional and geographic differences exist - only natural.  It is irrelevant that I am in Ireland and you are elsewhere - what is relevant is that you are not a mother tongue English speaker and I am.


----------



## malulita31

Paul, thanks for telling me that it is a good attempt, but you are saying it is not perfect or what a mother tongue English speaker would say,  so what would you say as a native speaker?


----------



## Filis Cañí

Estimado Out of Ideas, puede que se le esté cruzando en la cabeza "bring to a head" con "put to a vote". (Lo digo por experiencia propia.)


----------



## k-in-sc

"Bring to a vote" is fine in the U.S. if you are talking about a legislative body.
If you want it to be a complete sentence rather than a fragment, it should say "After some laws are proposed, they shall/will/should/must be put/brought to a vote, to choose the most relevant ones."
Even beginners can piece together a perfectly good sentence if they know how to search online for the right phrases.


----------



## Out of ideas

k-in-sc said:


> "Bring to a vote" is fine in the U.S. if you are talking about a legislative body.
> If you want it to be a complete sentence rather than a fragment, it should say "After some laws are proposed, they shall/will/should/must be put/brought to a vote, to choose the most relevant ones."
> Even beginners can piece together a perfectly good sentence if they know how to search online for the right phrases.


Thanks you see my point.


----------



## k-in-sc

In informal contexts it would be "put to a vote."
It's* the* U.S., by the way.


----------



## Paul Clancy

Out of ideas said:


> Thanks you see my point.



the point being "bring to a vote" is apparently fine to use in the USA - it is not in Europe - hence my reference to geography - Out of Ideas - it is important where someone is from in terms of the Spanish or English that they use - because there are differences.


----------



## k-in-sc

Gordon Brown to miss PMQs as Northern Ireland power sharing ...
www.dailymail.co.uk/.../Gordon-Brown-miss-PMQs-Northern-Irelan...
Jan 27, 2010 – Afterwards Mr Brown said he believed proposals to devolve policing powers to Stormont in May could be *brought to a vote* in the Assembly as *…*
Palestinian UN statehood bid: as it happened - Telegraph
www.telegraph.co.uk/.../Palestinian-UN-statehood-bid-as-it-happened...
Sep 23, 2011 – *...* with the Palestinians' request that is likely to take several weeks now before being *brought to a vote*, leaving time for further negotiations. …

*THE WIDENING OF GOLDEN LION LANE - History In Portsmouth*
www.history.inportsmouth.co.uk/events/golden-lion-lane.htm
The meeting, having discussed all these and other issues was _brought to a vote_, but they made no attempt to decide on the final route of the widened road, they *...*

*UK 'would veto' Euro financial transaction tax - IFAonline*
www.ifaonline.co.uk › Investment › Economics / Markets
Aug 18, 2011 – Treasury sources have indicated the UK would veto such a tax if it was _brought to a vote_ in Europe, according to the Telegraph. France and *...*

*Dunblane Massacre Resource Page - Fear and Loathing in ...*
dvc.org.uk/dunblane/clayton_1.html
Significantly, the manner in which the bill was _brought to a vote_ in the Commons suggests that the Government did not want the bill carefully examined: After its *…*


----------



## Paul Clancy

k-in-sc said:


> Gordon Brown to miss PMQs as Northern Ireland power sharing ...
> www.dailymail.co.uk/.../Gordon-Brown-miss-PMQs-Northern-Irelan...
> Jan 27, 2010 – Afterwards Mr Brown said he believed proposals to devolve policing powers to Stormont in May could be *brought to a vote* in the Assembly as *…*
> Palestinian UN statehood bid: as it happened - Telegraph
> www.telegraph.co.uk/.../Palestinian-UN-statehood-bid-as-it-happened...
> Sep 23, 2011 – *...* with the Palestinians' request that is likely to take several weeks now before being *brought to a vote*, leaving time for further negotiations. …
> 
> *THE WIDENING OF GOLDEN LION LANE - History In Portsmouth*
> www.history.inportsmouth.co.uk/events/golden-lion-lane.htm
> The meeting, having discussed all these and other issues was _brought to a vote_, but they made no attempt to decide on the final route of the widened road, they *...*
> 
> *UK 'would veto' Euro financial transaction tax - IFAonline*
> www.ifaonline.co.uk › Investment › Economics / Markets
> Aug 18, 2011 – Treasury sources have indicated the UK would veto such a tax if it was _brought to a vote_ in Europe, according to the Telegraph. France and *...*
> 
> *Dunblane Massacre Resource Page - Fear and Loathing in ...*
> dvc.org.uk/dunblane/clayton_1.html
> Significantly, the manner in which the bill was _brought to a vote_ in the Commons suggests that the Government did not want the bill carefully examined: After its *…*



ok so its apparently acceptable in Britain also it is not in Ireland  -geographic differences obviously continue to play their part


----------



## k-in-sc

Dáil Éireann - 02/Jun/2011 Dáil Reform: Statements debates.oireachtas.ie › Debates › Dáil › 2011
Jun 2, 2011 – *...* Tuesdays and Wednesdays, providing that a motion be required before a matter is *brought to a vote* following less than three hours' debate. *...*


----------



## Filis Cañí

Filis Cañí said:


> Estimado Out of Ideas, puede que se le esté cruzando en la cabeza "bring to a head" con "put to a vote". (Lo digo por experiencia propia.)



Retiro lo dicho, Out of Ideas. ¡Claro que se dice b_ring to a vote!_

¡Estos irlandeses son unos liantes!


----------



## Paul Clancy

*claro que se dice PUT to a vote! y es mi ultima palabra al asunto!!

http://www.movetoireland.com/movepag/miscpoli.htm

National Uber Alles*
At the national level, all power, and I mean ALL!! power resides with the cabinet of 14 ministers who run Ireland. Each of these 14 ministers rules a personal fief, or department, and deals daily with issues within his or her area of concern. Important matters are discussed with cabinet colleagues, a vote is taken, and the majority decision becomes law. 
How? That majority decision of the cabinet *is put to a vote in the Irish parliament, or Dail*​


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, "put" too.


----------

